# BMW Maintenance Plan Upgrade Program & Pricing



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> So if I buy a 2004 this month I can IMMEDIATELY at the point of purchase buy a 6/100 for $995?!?!


As long as you are talking about a 3 series the answer is yes.

Ted


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Grrr, jumping the gun I guess. I called my dealer and he said it started today but they don't have any contracts yet. He'll call me back when they get them in.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is excellent news! Who in their right mind wouldn't get this 6 year plan if they are planning on keeping their car?! It'd be stupid if you didn't!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

alee said:


> Grrr, jumping the gun I guess. I called my dealer and he said it started today but they don't have any contracts yet. He'll call me back when they get them in.


Contracts? I haven't done one yet, but I believe it's done electronically now. :dunno: We just got a bulletin that the system should be up no later than tomorrow.

Ted


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TedW said:


> Contracts? I haven't done one yet, but I believe it's done electronically now. :dunno: We just got a bulletin that the system should be up no later than tomorrow.


Maybe that's what he meant. All I know is I want it and I couldn't do it today.


----------



## jeffinohio (Oct 9, 2003)

*So whats the catch?*

So for a model year 2004 3 series which comes with a 4yr/50,000 plan I can extend it to 6yrs/100,000 for $995 anytime during the plan as long as the original warranty doesnt expire? So its more beneficial to wait until a few months before the original plan expires than get the extended warranty? So whats the catch cause it seems to good to get another 50,000 mile warranty for $995 on a 2004 3 series?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

jeffinohio said:


> So for a model year 2004 3 series which comes with a 4yr/50,000 plan I can extend it to 6yrs/100,000 for $995 anytime during the plan as long as the original warranty doesnt expire? So its more beneficial to wait until a few months before the original plan expires than get the extended warranty? So whats the catch cause it seems to good to get another 50,000 mile warranty for $995 on a 2004 3 series?


It's not a warranty extension. It's an extension of the scheduled maintenance program.

Ted


----------



## jeffinohio (Oct 9, 2003)

So im completely clear whats included in the extended scheduled maintenance Vs. if it was a warranty extension?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

jeffinohio said:


> So im completely clear whats included in the extended scheduled maintenance Vs. if it was a warranty extension?


Maintence includes items like oil changes, brake service, coolant system service.

Warranty covers defects in workmanship.

Ted


----------



## cokray (Feb 13, 2003)

Wait a second, this is a bit off-topic, but is clutch replacement covered by the maintenance plan? So if my clutch wears out it will be replaced by my 4/50 maintenance plan that came with my car? I was told otherwise by my dealer...


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting. 

Just out of curiosity, what does an Inspection I for a 6 cylinder non-M cost? How about Oil Service and Inspection II? (Real M3 -- United Roswell is actually the closest dealer to me -- so what's your Service Dept's rate sheet?)

My '01 325Ci just turned 25k over the weekend with the 3-year maintenance plan expiring in mid-May. The inspection indicator is at about 4800 miles -- so with my current driving patterns, I'll probably won't be at Inspection I before the maintenance expires. If an Inspection I is more than $399, then it probably makes sense to get at least a 1-year extension in late April or May.

Here's another question: Even though its transferrable, I'm not certain how much longer I'll keep this car -- probably at least another year or so, but don't know after that. If you bought the 3-to-4 year extension now, could you later buy the 4-to-6 year extension? Of course, the price could change, but right now there is only a $10 difference.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jeffinohio said:


> So for a model year 2004 3 series which comes with a 4yr/50,000 plan I can extend it to 6yrs/100,000 for $995 anytime during the plan as long as the original warranty doesnt expire? So its more beneficial to wait until a few months before the original plan expires than get the extended warranty? So whats the catch cause it seems to good to get another 50,000 mile warranty for $995 on a 2004 3 series?


Is the $995 charge a nationwide set BMWNA rate? My dealer quoted me something in the $1400+ range, then said he'd discount it to $1400. Is the FS guy trying to give me the shaft?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

swchang said:


> Is the $995 charge a nationwide set BMWNA rate? My dealer quoted me something in the $1400+ range, then said he'd discount it to $1400. Is the FS guy trying to give me the shaft?


$995 is the MSRP. The dealer can charge more for it if they wish.

Ted


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> Is the $995 charge a nationwide set BMWNA rate? My dealer quoted me something in the $1400+ range, then said he'd discount it to $1400. Is the FS guy trying to give me the shaft?


I'm trying to figure this out too. Although I was quoted a shade under $1400 for upgrading from 3/36 to 6/100 which I think is correct. If there's another dealer that's willing to offer very competitive rates, I'd be very interested.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

alee said:


> I'm trying to figure this out too. Although I was quoted a shade under $1400 for upgrading from 3/36 to 6/100 which I think is correct. If there's another dealer that's willing to offer very competitive rates, I'd be very interested.


Seems like this would be more than possible as it is a BMWNA warranty. They shouldn't care who the selling dealer is ('cause what happens, for instance, if an owner moves away from serviceing dealer). I'll bet Ted or any of the fine representatives here could sell it if their employers would allow it.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

alee said:


> I'm trying to figure this out too. Although I was quoted a shade under $1400 for upgrading from 3/36 to 6/100 which I think is correct. If there's another dealer that's willing to offer very competitive rates, I'd be very interested.


There's not much room in those MSRPs. They are only marked up about 9%.

Ted


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TedW said:


> There's not much room in those MSRPs. They are only marked up about 9%.


Thanks Ted. Is the system up to do these plan upgrades?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

alee said:


> Thanks Ted. Is the system up to do these plan upgrades?


I can't tell until I try one and I don't have a customer that wants one yet. Do you want to be the first? 

Ted


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TedW said:


> I can't tell until I try one and I don't have a customer that wants one yet. Do you want to be the first?


Sure why not.  Where do I call?


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

TedW said:


> I can't tell until I try one and I don't have a customer that wants one yet. Do you want to be the first?
> 
> Ted


I'm in NJ Ted but I'd be happy to do the upgrade from 3/36 to 4/50 for a 2002 330ci. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

aweisman said:


> Ted,
> 
> Am I eligible for the $995 deal?
> 
> thanks!


Yes.

Ted


----------



## aweisman (Dec 26, 2003)

It is interesting to discover when I went to get a second opinion on the 2000 3-series mait. extention (4/50 to 6/100) Glendale said $1395, but would drop it $100-150 just to be competitive with North Hollywood. And only 10 more shops in the area to go.....Glendale gave me a handout with their prices, similar to North Hollywood. So maybe the price has been regionalized. Hypothesis testing will occur over the next month.....


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Ted,

I appreciate you taking the time out of your busy morning to help me out with my maintenance upgrade. Less than 5 minutes on the phone, easy and painless. For others reading save yourself the trouble of hunting around for msrp on these upgrades and give Ted a call, that is if he's still willing :thumbup: 

It should always be this simple. Thanks again.

-P


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

For my 2002 325CI with existing 3 year maintenance plan, BMW Honolulu quoted me:
$644 for upgrading to 4/50k 
$1844 for upgrading to 6/100k

According to what Steve has posted, and hopefully I am reading it correctly(just woke up), the price to upgrade to a 6/100k plan would be $1384...thats almost $500 difference......Thats pretty steep dont you think? 

Ted you can take care of those of us who are an ocean apart too right and the upgrade I purchase from you will be honored by bmwhonolulu, correct? Just want to make sure, to some, we are in a foreign place...


----------



## mav63 (May 10, 2004)

*2003 325i*

TED, I was wondering if the Maintenance Plan Extension is available for a 2003 325i ? If so, I'll be contacting you. Thanks.


----------



## stanford98 (Nov 12, 2003)

*what about 2004 MY cars?*

Can I extend my service plan now for a 04 M3? Will it be $1195?

Thanks!
Thomas


----------



## rk_srini (Jul 22, 2004)

TED,

I recently bought a 2001 miles BMW 525i, 36M which has 4year / 50K warranty. Original warranty expires in end of 2004. Could you recommend me extended warranty options.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Ted,

I am interested! What is the cost for a 2004 330xi (VIN: PN33099)? My dealer told me $1195 for the 6/100 maintenance upgrade. Same $995 MSRP for AWD?

Also, they showed me a list of the defect codes and it includes Spark Plug Replacement, Automatic Transmission Fluid Change, and Oxygen Sensor Replacement all at 100K miles. How will that work if you bring the car in at 100,001 miles?

Thanks,
autobahn


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67623


----------



## saurabm (Mar 19, 2002)

Where would one find the lowest price for upgrading to 6yr/100K maintenance? Thanks


----------



## krs71 (May 23, 2004)

saurabm said:


> Where would one find the lowest price for upgrading to 6yr/100K maintenance? Thanks


Would a 2001 X5 4.4 qualify with 59K???? Stupid question I know, but I'm looking to purchase this vehicle and would love the 6/100K warranty.


----------



## 530iii (May 6, 2004)

*You gotta maintain!*

Is the maintenance upgrade available for an 05 545i yet?  Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

krs71 said:


> Would a 2001 X5 4.4 qualify with 59K???? Stupid question I know, but I'm looking to purchase this vehicle and would love the 6/100K warranty.


You have to be under warranty to qualify for the service contract, and under Full Maintenance to get the Full Maintenance extension. At 59k, you are out of both, so you are not eligibile.


----------



## 2001 X5 (Jan 12, 2005)

*re: maintenance program*

I'm wondering if the price you mentioned for the maintenance is offered by all BMW dealers and will the price be roughly the same?


----------



## RealM3 (Sep 8, 2003)

2001 X5 said:


> I'm wondering if the price you mentioned for the maintenance is offered by all BMW dealers and will the price be roughly the same?


Each dealer can set their own pricing.

If you send me you vehicle information; VIN & mileage, to the email address below, I'd be happy to provide a competitive quote.


----------



## saurabm (Mar 19, 2002)

I just sent you a PM and an email Steve.


----------



## Siva Veerepalli (Jan 14, 2005)

RealM3 said:


> Each dealer can set their own pricing.
> 
> If you send me you vehicle information; VIN & mileage, to the email address below, I'd be happy to provide a competitive quote.


I was wondering if I could purchase the extended maintenance program as well as the extended owner protection anytime before the original manufacturer warranty and maintenance plan expires? i.e., if I bought a 2005 model today, would I be able to purchase these plans some time before 2009, before the original 4 year plan expires?

If yes, would the cost be different?

Could I purchase from *any* bmw dealer?

thanks,
Siva


----------



## saurabm (Mar 19, 2002)

answer is yes Siva. My warranty expires next month and I am upgrading now. any yes..for ANY dealer as well.


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

Mark from Chris BMW just hooked me up w/ a 6/100k for my 2001 740il Sport.

His # is 404-787-1151

You won't be disappointed.

Thanks again Mark


----------



## bmwmb (May 25, 2004)

*excellent customer service*

Hi folks,

I just upgraded the maintenance plan through Steve Maguire. Excellent customer service.

Steve's contact info:

Steve Maguire
Client Advisor
United BMW of Roswell
Roswell, GA
Direct: 678.832.4617
Email: [email protected]


----------



## 05-3251 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Maintenance Plan*

I bought a new 05-325i with 6yr - 100k warranty, warranty costed me $1200. After going through some threads I began to wonder that I paid too much for the warranty.

Called the dealer and asked him to cancel the warranty, the next day. But he didn't oblige and said some thing like.. once it is entered you can not take off the warranty ...

I have two questions
1) Is 6yr/100k extended maintenance plan worth $1200? I am planning to keep the car for long, but the dealer said if I wish to sell the car with in 6 yrs I can sell the warranty also. And also a guy who owns a 200 328 said 60k recommended service cost him $1000 and adviced me to get the warranty?

2) If I decide not to keep the warranty based on the feedback from the board, how can I get the dealer to take me off the warranty? I should be able to opt out right?

Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## RealM3 (Sep 8, 2003)

05-3251 said:


> I bought a new 05-325i with 6yr - 100k warranty, warranty costed me $1200. After going through some threads I began to wonder that I paid too much for the warranty.
> 
> Called the dealer and asked him to cancel the warranty, the next day. But he didn't oblige and said some thing like.. once it is entered you can not take off the warranty ...
> 
> ...


Question 1: I think you answered your own question.

Absolutely it's worth it. Price out the cost of the following replacement items:

brake pads
rotors
clutch
hoses
belts
wiper blades
Oh yes, don't forget normal service and oil changes.

Adding all this up, it's a great safety net. Of course like CPO warranty, you hope you never have a need to use it.

You can also transfer the maintenance plan to the next owner for $50.

Question 2. I don't think you can cancel the warranty.

Call me if you have additional questions.


----------



## 05-3251 (Apr 29, 2005)

RealM3 said:


> Question 1: I think you answered your own question.
> 
> Absolutely it's worth it. Price out the cost of the following replacement items:
> 
> ...


Steve, 
Thanks for your reply. That is really helpful. Will keep the warranth.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

RealM3 said:


> Question 1: I think you answered your own question.
> 
> Absolutely it's worth it. Price out the cost of the following replacement items:
> 
> ...


Brake pads, rotors, clutches, wiper blades are NOT covered by the 6 year 100K mile "warranty". Those are wear items and is covered under the 4 year, 50K mile "maintenance" plan.

Normal service and oil changes are covered under the "maintenance" plan, not warranty either.

Unless something major breaks, he's not going to recover $1,200 worth of labor and parts. And you can bet that stuff like bent control arms and any problem that doesn't cause significant drivability problems will get swept under the rug of "can not duplicate problem," and items like bushings and shocks that break long before the 100K miles are up will not be covered.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

NOVAblue740iL said:


> Mark from Chris BMW just hooked me up w/ a 6/100k for my 2001 740il Sport.
> 
> His # is 404-787-1151
> 
> ...


I think you mean Critz BMW... :dunno:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Salvator said:


> I think you mean Critz BMW... :dunno:


No he meant Chris BMW... Nalley BMW is formerly Chris BMW. :thumbup:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> No he meant Chris BMW... Nalley BMW is formerly Chris BMW. :thumbup:


Got it... did you get my email / PM from earlier? :dunno:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Got it... did you get my email / PM from earlier? :dunno:


Sure did. Thanks! You should've received a call from Reggie by now.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Sure did. Thanks! You should've received a call from Reggie by now.


Nope, no calls yet... Just left you a voicemail on your work phone with my phone number...


----------



## tgee (Jun 1, 2005)

TedW said:


> BMW is not licensed to sell extended warranties. BMW dealers are not supposed to offer the CPO program for a fee. Any dealer caught offering to CPO a car for a fee is subject to a hefty fine.
> 
> See the following thread where SARAFIL does an excellent job of describing the CPO process.
> 
> ...


I was told by my local BMW dealer that they could CPO my car by me selling it to them and then buying it back from them for $3000 - 4000. Even the finance guy said it was dumb!


----------



## Per4mnce (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a 2002 2.5 Z3 with 8500 miles on it. The maintenace warranty will expire next month and I'm debating the idea of extending it from 3/36K to 6/100K for $1384. I can't determine if it will be worth my investment. I plan on driving the car a bit more now, approximately 12k miles/year. If I extend, I will expire based on years (3 more) vs mileage. when should I expect inspection I and II to be due and the average cost of these inspections. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## trombs (Jul 31, 2005)

*Ext warranty/maint '06 530XI*

I'm planning to purchase an '06 530xi this month and wondered if someone could tell me the cost of the 6yr/100k ext warr/maint? Can this be purchased from a dealer other than where the car is purchased?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

trombs said:


> I'm planning to purchase an '06 530xi this month and wondered if someone could tell me the cost of the 6yr/100k ext warr/maint? Can this be purchased from a dealer other than where the car is purchased?


Yes, the ext. maintenance can be purchased from any BMW center in the country. Check your pm.


----------



## Blinky330XI (Feb 21, 2005)

I have an 01 330xi with 47k on her... is it too late to add the maint. plan? The car is already CPO'd. Would any of these cover Control Arms/Bushing, Shocks? Car is due for Inspection 2 in less than 8k. Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Blinky330XI said:


> I have an 01 330xi with 47k on her... is it too late to add the maint. plan? The car is already CPO'd. Would any of these cover Control Arms/Bushing, Shocks? Car is due for Inspection 2 in less than 8k. Any feedback is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


If you upgraded the maintenance back before your 3yr/36mo maintenance expiration, your maintenance is covered. If not, you'll have to pay for it.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> If you upgraded the maintenance back before your 3yr/36mo maintenance expiration, your maintenance is covered. If not, you'll have to pay for it.


Just to further clarify... 2001s only had 3 year 36k maintenance coverage... it could be extended to 4yr 50k coverage for a fee... if you previously extended to 4yr / 50k, you can further extend to 6yr / 100k... but if you never extended from 3yr /36k to 4y/50k, you can't extend to 6yr / 100k now... Does that help? :dunno:

(How do I know this? I extended the maintenance plan on my 2001, from 3yr / 36k to 4yr / 50k (when I bought it) and then to 6yr / 100k more recently...  )


----------



## e90fanatic (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi, I just bought a 2006 330i and will be taking delivery soon. I was wondering how much would the maintenance plan and the extended warranty be? Is it worth it? What's a good price? Thanks!! Really excited!


----------



## jwkde (Sep 25, 2005)

I investigating the maint program extension for my 525. I see that "ted" is no longer a contact. Are there others in this group that provide the same service?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

jwkde said:


> I investigating the maint program extension for my 525. I see that "ted" is no longer a contact. Are there others in this group that provide the same service?


Just send me a pm with the last seven of your vin and current mileage, ok?


----------



## jwkde (Sep 25, 2005)

Sent it

Thanks


----------



## ice7572 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi, where did you end up getting the maintenance extension?



aweisman said:


> It is interesting to discover when I went to get a second opinion on the 2000 3-series mait. extention (4/50 to 6/100) Glendale said $1395, but would drop it $100-150 just to be competitive with North Hollywood. And only 10 more shops in the area to go.....Glendale gave me a handout with their prices, similar to North Hollywood. So maybe the price has been regionalized. Hypothesis testing will occur over the next month.....


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

*bought a CPO, need to buy the extended maintenance now*

just bought a CPO 2002 330i with 45k miles and wanted to get a quote for the extended maintenance.

last 7 vin: KM02018
mileage: 45200


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

I never heard back from the PM............can I still get this please???



Keyser Soze said:


> just bought a CPO 2002 330i with 45k miles and wanted to get a quote for the extended maintenance.
> 
> last 7 vin: KM02018
> mileage: 45200


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> I never heard back from the PM............can I still get this please???


I purchased a maintainence plan from Adrian, you might try just calling him or sending him an email... that's what I did...

Main Phone: 404-299-4702
Alt Phone: 770--329-9793

[email protected]


----------



## HDClown (Oct 3, 2003)

Thumbs up for Adrian at Nalley BMW! I called my local dealer, they quoted me $1595 for my 2002 M5. Screw them I said! I got right on the phone with Adrian, $1195.

About 30 minutes after talking to Adrian, the Finance Director called me to get my payment. An hour later I had a fax with his signature and the info on my car indicating the 6yr/100k maintenance extension had be done, and all at the $1195 price. Couldn't have been any easier.


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

Thumbs up for Adrian at Nalley BMW! Part II. He sold me the extended maintenance plan for my 2002 330I at MSRP (4/50-6/100K for $995). Thank you Adrian.


----------



## exotics4fun (Sep 22, 2005)

Just so you guys know, if you're buying this over the phone and the dealership doesn't have a KEY READER PRINTOUT supporting the stated mileage there's a good chance that expensive items will not be honored by BMW NA when the time comes. Obviously this complicates things for those who have purchased this product via a dealer far, far away from themselves in order to avoid paying their local dealer markups. This is especially true for the BMW Extended Warranty product. Don't ask me how I know this...


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

You can always mail them a key overnight to work around this issue.... .
Overnight mail cost $7 here..


----------



## Rex Tener (Feb 21, 2003)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> You can always mail them a key overnight to work around this issue.... .
> Overnight mail cost $7 here..


Yeah, I think this has caught quite a few of the early purchasers by surprise, when they went to add additional coverage at a later date. I extended the maintenance on my 2001 M Coupe a year ago June, over the phone with one of the dealers that is a bimmerfest sponsor. When I went to purchase the 6/100 maintenance coverage this year, the new key requirement sort of surprised me. The car had just been serviced for free (under the current maintenance plan) and was 14K plus miles away from the disqualifying mileage, but a key was still needed.

I would recommend starting the process a few weeks before you are about to hit the time or mileage limit.

Rex


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

If this is an issue, which I'll investigate, we'll gladly assist in the overnight costs without question. I haven't seen this as an issue yet. I do know that we definitely do not offer the BMW Extended Warranty as we are fully supported by JM & A for our extended warranties.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

*I did mine at 45,500 on a car I bought at 45000 miles*

so I should be okay without having to send the key.........??

Adrian, I just bought my upgrade last week from your group (Reggie) for the CPO 330 I just bought. Do I need to send the key in? It really is no problem.


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> If this is an issue, which I'll investigate, we'll gladly assist in the overnight costs without question. I haven't seen this as an issue yet. I do know that we definitely do not offer the BMW Extended Warranty as we are fully supported by JM & A for our extended warranties.


How does one get a key printer read out, is this something the dealer has to do?


----------



## jwkde (Sep 25, 2005)

I just bought mine a few weeks back. Do I need to do something with my key?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> so I should be okay without having to send the key.........??
> 
> Adrian, I just bought my upgrade last week from your group (Reggie) for the CPO 330 I just bought. Do I need to send the key in? It really is no problem.


No, you don't have to send the key. This key reader verification is important for warranty since things can get pretty expensive to fix. As for the maintenance, from now on, we'll deduct the overnight cost to have one key overnighted to us, if that makes you feel more comfortable. This hasn't been an issue so far, but I don't mind playing it safe.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

TedW said:


> BMW is not licensed to sell extended warranties. BMW dealers are not supposed to offer the CPO program for a fee. Any dealer caught offering to CPO a car for a fee is subject to a hefty fine.
> 
> See the following thread where SARAFIL does an excellent job of describing the CPO process.
> 
> ...


But if your car is still under warranty, you can buy the extended warranty/maintenance plans and it comes out to be a CPO. Mincing words here.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

chuck92103 said:


> But if your car is still under warranty, you can buy the extended warranty/maintenance plans and it comes out to be a CPO. Mincing words here.


Not true... You could buy the Original Owner Protection Plan if you are the original owner of the car and it is still under the new car warranty. The coverage is similar to the CPO warranty, but they are two distinct and unique things. The 2OP and CPO programs are not the same.


----------



## BMWer (Jan 10, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Not true... You could buy the Original Owner Protection Plan if you are the original owner of the car and it is still under the new car warranty. The coverage is similar to the CPO warranty, but they are two distinct and unique things. The 2OP and CPO programs are not the same.


Can you go into detail on the diff?


----------



## dlubin (Dec 22, 2002)

*Na*

NA


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

*Great thread*

Great info here. Thanks all. I'm taking delivery of a CPO '04 325xi on Saturday (my first BMW) and I've been wrestling with the dealer's offer on extending the full maintenance. The original full maintenance has another 2 years to run (there are only 8k miles on it so the 4 years will elapse before the 50k miles). Dealer's putting mild pressure on to jump at the discounted rate of $1395 until Jan 1 but based on what I'm reading here, I should either wait a while or shop the price. The dealer's more than 50 miles from the house so I probably won't use him for maintenance service anyway.

Any downside to waiting? I plan to hang at least 100k miles on this one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bimmerno1 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Extended Maint. Plan*

Thank you all, after reading postings from yuo all, I have decided to buy the 6yr/100K maint. plan for my 2002 745 Li, which is about to run out of standard maint. plan it came with.


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

I think the extended maintenance is a great deal. Even if you get one set of brakes and rotors, a couple oil changes, a brake fluid flush, some wipers you come darn clost to breaking even. I really think it's worth it when you look at the resalve value of it if you're selling the car private. In 2007 trying to sell a 2002 745i with 70k on that still has one year of warranty and one year of free maintenance should make a new buyer feel much easier about the purchase.


----------



## w0lverine (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm fairly close to 50K miles on my 2005 330i. I notice that the BMW website lists MSRP for extended maintenance as $985, but does not list model year 2005. I've been quoted a price several hundred dollars above this by my local dealer. I see it's been over 6 months since someone at a dealership posted here, is there anyone out there offering MSRP (and is it still the same price for my 2005)?


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

w0lverine said:


> I'm fairly close to 50K miles on my 2005 330i. I notice that the BMW website lists MSRP for extended maintenance as $985, but does not list model year 2005. I've been quoted a price several hundred dollars above this by my local dealer. I see it's been over 6 months since someone at a dealership posted here, is there anyone out there offering MSRP (and is it still the same price for my 2005)?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132955


----------



## w0lverine (Feb 22, 2005)

gracias


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

OOps, wrong forum


----------



## achy1234 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Looking for quote on 2005 545i (warranty and maintenance)*

Hi,

I am looking to extend the warranty to 6yr/100k and also get the extended maintenance on the car that i am buying in next couple of days.

2005 545i
20,000 miles
sports pakage

last digits of VIN: B116734

Can i get this from anybody ? How much should i pay for these ? Do i need some kind of inspection to get these (i.e. only local dealer) etc ? Any other usefull info that i should consider ?

-achy


----------



## baealbert (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

Does anyone happen to have a current price for extended maintenance program for BMW 2004

745i? (6yr/100K PLAN) It would help me a lot. Thanks

Albert bae from Los Angeles


----------



## motosport3 (Sep 8, 2003)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132955


I've got the same question. The link provided gives me access denied. Anyone offering MSRP or better?

Thanks,
-Alan


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

*www.twinkidneygrill.com*

Guys...get it from BMW of South Atlanta...they are discounting the plans albeit not as much as they did in the past. Rodney O Rourke (finanace manager) sells them and you can call him directly or purchase on the twinkidneygrill website. Rodney's number is the same as fest sponsor Adrian Avila 800-280-4265


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Guys...get it from BMW of South Atlanta...they are discounting the plans albeit not as much as they did in the past. Rodney O Rourke (finanace manager) sells them and you can call him directly or purchase on the twinkidneygrill website. Rodney's number is the same as fest sponsor Adrian Avila 800-280-4265


Rodney is no longer with our company and we no longer have an affiliation with www.twinkidneygrill.com. That being said, I'll gladly provide quotes on a very limited basis.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

*Adrian....what happened?*

Hey....Rod left??? You are no longer associated with twinkidneygrill? What is the world coming to??? What am I looking at to get the plan on my M3 you sold me?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Hey....Rod left??? You are no longer associated with twinkidneygrill? What is the world coming to??? What am I looking at to get the plan on my M3 you sold me?


Just because Rodney left doesn't mean I can't take care of you for your maintenance plan needs. I'm just limited to doing so many.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Rodney is no longer with our company and we no longer have an affiliation with www.twinkidneygrill.com.


Interesting... so who is he with... I see nothing on his website to suggest an affiliation with ANY BMW dealer... :yikes:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

hhmmmm....I just got a quote from TwinKidneyGrill today. The automated response was from Rodney at [email protected], then the live response was from Rodney at [email protected].

Do tell.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Interesting... so who is he with... I see nothing on his website to suggest an affiliation with ANY BMW dealer... :yikes:


He works at Global Imports BMW now. He's a very good friend of mine. He seized an opportunity that was available and I wish him all the best. There's no doubt that he's missed.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> He works at Global Imports BMW now. He's a very good friend of mine. He seized an opportunity that was available and I wish him all the best. There's no doubt that he's missed.


Good to know... we may be in the market for a CPO BMW at some point soon, and would be interested in extending the maintenance... Glad we still have the inside scoop here at the 'Fest! :thumbup:


----------



## duggan (Aug 3, 2007)

I called a dealer for the extended maintenance and they said I had to come in so that they could verify the mileage. Is this true or can I call all over and get the best price?


----------



## RodneyORourke (Jun 1, 2005)

It's nice to be missed. Actually my account was clsed by bimmerfest, because I worked for a former sponsored dealer. But I can now get back in. Bimmerfest was very helpful in just removing my sponsor status. I can not ask anyone to visit my website www.twinkidneygrill.com, so I can no longer ask for your business. But I still want to participate in the forum.

Thanks for the kind words Adrian. I have to say making the switch to a larger store can unfortunately make you miss your friends. But good friend still make time for each others.

Anyway. I cannot sell on bimmerfest, but I will be here to talk.

Thanks,
Rodney


----------



## travelboy (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm about to reach the 50K mark and I need to decide on the extended MTC (as I already have the extended Warranty - CPO). Does any one know how much an oil service, brake change, and radiator/brake flush typical costs at a dealer?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

travelboy said:


> I'm about to reach the 50K mark and I need to decide on the extended MTC (as I already have the extended Warranty - CPO). Does any one know how much an oil service, brake change, and radiator/brake flush typical costs at a dealer?


Prices fluctuate by dealer... IIRC, a brake job could easily be $900... I got two brake jobs, multiple oil changes and radiator / brake flush out of the deal... I feel that the Extended Maintenance plan was well worth it... :thumbup:


----------

